# Last chance saloon for us



## alig1972 (May 12, 2011)

Hi 

So tomorrow we are off to the complaints panel to have our case heard. It will go on all day and then at the end we have to leave the room so they can discuss and come to a verdict. 
All we want is a chance to go onto stage 2, but at the very least a fresh assessment with a different SW. 
This is the end of the road for us if tomorrow is a no...

So nervous...

Ali x


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Good luck tomorrow ))) 🍀


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow Ali, will be thinking of you and hope they give you another opportunity.


----------



## suze3004 (Mar 28, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Good luck x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Good luck Ali, I hope it works out for you.x


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Good luck xx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Good luck    xx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Best of luck xx


----------



## Gertie5050 (Nov 25, 2011)

good luck xxx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Hope you got good news today xxxx


----------

